# My Cat is unbalanced and falls down when trying to walk.



## BeboLucy (Feb 8, 2010)

We always thought our family cat Lucy was 'slow'. She was always quiet and kinda... slow in movement and not very "on the ball." We just left it as it was because she was still purring and other than her speed she seemed just fine. 

However, to our great dismay, recently she started seeming uncoordinated. Falling down when trying to walk, things like that.

Can anyone give me an idea of what this is...?

My family and I are a bit worried...


----------



## BeboLucy (Feb 8, 2010)

She can walk in a straight line, however in some instances she falls. 

Fall meaning tipping and catching herself. Kinda unbalanced. 


Nothing uber- scary... just a bit unnerving.

We are thinking something neurological ... :I


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would take her to the vet. She needs a diagnosis. There might be some meds that will help her. I hope so! Poor baby.


----------



## BeboLucy (Feb 8, 2010)

We will be monitoring her behavior, and such and if it (being her unbalance) continues to get worse we will contact a vet.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If this has been going on for more than 24-48 hours she needs to go to the vet asap (tomorrow). You've already done wait and see and she hasn't gotten better, it's not going to go away on it's own. This can be a variety of things including neurological, an electrolyte imbalance, vestibular disease, the result of a seizure, an ear infection and lots of other diseases that effect the nervous system. The longer it goes on, you're risking that it won't be reversible.


----------



## BeboLucy (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you so much for the very helpful reply. Just this morning, Lucy stumbled yet again.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Ditto going to the vet ASAP. Friend of mine's cat had similar symptoms -- turned out to be a pretty serious inner ear infection that required several cleanings by the vet and almost a month on antibiotics to eliminate. B/c my friend waited to go in, the cat may be deaf in that ear. Don't delay!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

BeboLucy said:


> Thank you so much for the very helpful reply. Just this morning, Lucy stumbled yet again.


The advice given is only helpful if you've taken Lucy to the vet for treatment. Since she is still stumbling around, have you made an appointment for her to see the vet?


----------



## BeboLucy (Feb 8, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> BeboLucy said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for the very helpful reply. Just this morning, Lucy stumbled yet again.
> ...



We have not because, 

My grandmother that lives with us has cancer and is taking chemo therapy now twice a week. (sp?) My mother has to drive her to the hospital. Plus, my mother works and currently is erm... well, without a spouse to help her juggle these problems (Lucy, Grandma, Regular minor problems)

If I was able to drive, Lucy would be all healed or in the process. However, I am a young teen and it is out of my hands. 

I feel absolutely terrible seeing Lucy stumbling around and acting sluggish. I cannot help the problem. I wish I could with all my heart. atback


----------



## BeboLucy (Feb 8, 2010)

hoofmaiden said:


> Ditto going to the vet ASAP. Friend of mine's cat had similar symptoms -- turned out to be a pretty serious inner ear infection that required several cleanings by the vet and almost a month on antibiotics to eliminate. B/c my friend waited to go in, the cat may be deaf in that ear. Don't delay!


Oh goodness!!

Lord, I wished I could drive. This is really terrible. Geez. :sad2


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Is there no neighbour or friend that could take you and the cat to a vet? Just think how you would feel if she dies


----------



## BeboLucy (Feb 8, 2010)

Xanti said:


> Is there no neighbour or friend that could take you and the cat to a vet? Just think how you would feel if she dies


Oh how I wish there was!!

But there simply isn't. 

I just moved and I dont have any friends/ neigbors willing to take her. I ... it's just ... terrible. I feel helpless.


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

I hate to sound presumptuous or judgemental, but I live on my own with my cat without a car/driving license/parents in the same city, and I bus 20 minutes to get Mak to his regular vet appointments (because of his hyperT and bladder problems, about twice a month). Last month when I came home to find Mak lethargic and uninterested in food, and having thrown up 3 times while I was out, I took a $35 taxi ride ($70+tip there and back) at midnight to the industrial area of town to get to the only 24-hour e-vet in the area. I'm 19. 

At the end of the day, if you know that your parents are too busy/stressed to take your pet to the vet, it's on you to take the extra steps to get help.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is such a terrible problem. I know that I didn't have enough money for the cab and vet visit when I was a young teen. I was lucky to get baby sitting jobs. Even if you don't know your neighbors, most people have good hearts. I would ask until someone said "yes." Don't be embarrassed. You're doing what's best for your cat. Explain your situation to the vet and pray that he will allow you to make payments. God bless; I hope your kitty is all right. atback Please keep us informed.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I would call around and find a vet that has hours when you know your mother isn't working or dealing with your grandmother's appointments and then approach her about making an appointment for the cat. I realize that she obviously has a lot on her plate, but she needs to realize that she has an obligation to find a way to provide vet care when it's needed. Do the legwork for her and make it easy.


----------



## BeboLucy (Feb 8, 2010)

KittyMonster said:


> I hate to sound presumptuous or judgemental, but I live on my own with my cat without a car/driving license/parents in the same city, and I bus 20 minutes to get Mak to his regular vet appointments (because of his hyperT and bladder problems, about twice a month). Last month when I came home to find Mak lethargic and uninterested in food, and having thrown up 3 times while I was out, I took a $35 taxi ride ($70+tip there and back) at midnight to the industrial area of town to get to the only 24-hour e-vet in the area. I'm 19.
> 
> At the end of the day, if you know that your parents are too busy/stressed to take your pet to the vet, it's on you to take the extra steps to get help.


I know where you are coming from. However, I am 13. I have no money to pay for anything. Goodness. But thank you for the tips.


----------



## BeboLucy (Feb 8, 2010)

I would like to thank everyone for the advice and support.

I will talk to my mother tonight and try to figure something out. I will absolutely keep you guys updated.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a suggestion, but I don't know how good it will be.  Could you call around/research and see if there are any cat-rescue organizations nearby, and through those contacts, find out if anyone could help you get your kitty to treatment AND possibly help you find any grants or trusts or things that *do* help people with their pets. I know there are programs that help people/families dealing with cancer that can help them with *other* everyday things, maybe there is something similar that could help the pets of these families, too?


----------



## BeboLucy (Feb 8, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> I would call around and find a vet that has hours when you know your mother isn't working or dealing with your grandmother's appointments and then approach her about making an appointment for the cat. I realize that she obviously has a lot on her plate, but she needs to realize that she has an obligation to find a way to provide vet care when it's needed. Do the legwork for her and make it easy.


I agree with you 100 precent. I will be taking to her the minute she gets home and has 10 minutes to talk. We need to schdule something. I dont like my cat stumbling and now having a slight limp.


----------



## BeboLucy (Feb 8, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> I have a suggestion, but I don't know how good it will be.  Could you call around/research and see if there are any cat-rescue organizations nearby, and through those contacts, find out if anyone could help you get your kitty to treatment AND possibly help you find any grants or trusts or things that *do* help people with their pets. I know there are programs that help people/families dealing with cancer that can help them with *other* everyday things, maybe there is something similar that could help the pets of these families, too?


I could try! 

This whole thing is a lot on a 13 year old like me but I am willling to try after I chat with my mom. If we cant work anything out, I will resort to that. Great idea, nonetheless. Much appreciated.


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

Stumbling and slight limp? I don't want to make you worry like ****, but it sounds like a "minor" stroke to me.
Our cat Magic, when she had her second stroke about 3 months ago, showed similar symptoms, barely able to put weight on her front left paw. She still has a hard time walking, jumping in and out of her litterbox, she stumbles and her balance gets lost, and she doesn't like to walk much anymore.
She just turned 18 years old.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

BeboLucy, please let us know how she is...what the vet said. We care.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

My suggestion. Call the humane society and ask for help or give the cat up to them. All it takes is a bus trip or a long walk. Kitty needs help and if you can't give it help give kitty to those that can. Best of luck


----------

